# It is you and not me



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

>>Here<<

I said it was you


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just shows how my mind works    

Richard...


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I knew that, I knew that 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

:? :? :? 

Got it wrong again Dad.............


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Very good!

Showed my daughter (14 next week) and she thinks my friends are all weird perverts and I'm immature and sad, :lol: The seriousness of youth! :roll: 

Viv


----------

